# Happy new years!



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Happy new years folks! I hope you all have a wonderful and safe new years eve. I am sure all of you around the world are already celebrating. Being in Alaska, I will probably be the last to ring in the new year. Have fun


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

And a Happy New Year to you also!! I am having a wonderful New Year's Eve, I just got to watch Jon Bon Jovi on TV, then Steven Tyler too. Where IS that drooling smilie???? But a good, quiet night at home with the family. Blessed to be seeing another New Year come in. We are healthy, happy, warm, and not hungry, so we are beyond blessed, and that is my hope for all of you. Beyond Blessed, and that you realize it!


----------



## Treehouse (Nov 2, 2012)

fuzziebutt said:


> And a Happy New Year to you also!! I am having a wonderful New Year's Eve, I just got to watch Jon Bon Jovi on TV, then Steven Tyler too. Where IS that drooling smilie???? But a good, quiet night at home with the family. Blessed to be seeing another New Year come in. We are healthy, happy, warm, and not hungry, so we are beyond blessed, and that is my hope for all of you. Beyond Blessed, and that you realize it!


Happy New Year Everyone. May 2013 be peaceful for all. I'm grateful to be associated with this group who live in harmony with their animals, gently nudging humanity toward a more sensible life on our sweet planet.


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Happy New Year.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

happy new year everyone, have a great 2013.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Happy 2013 everyone! Thank you for your friendship!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Happy 2013! Excited to see what our chickens got in store for us. Hahaha


----------

